# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng hợp kỹ thuật cài đặt và sử dụng Modem ADSL

## dungtsbd

*Đây là các bài viết tổng hợp về kỹ thuật cài đặt Modem ADSL và kinh nghiệm sử dụng.*

http://www.mediafire.com/?cyyhn1acioi

Pass: *Fireman*

Kick cảm ơn để tôn trọng người viết bài
​

----------


## seovotinh

sao Link die roi , coi lại đi không vào được 
mong được học hỏi nha

----------


## doken

Bạn copy link và paste vào trình duyệt mới là có thể download.
Thân.

----------


## thomom90

> sao Link die roi , coi lại đi không vào được 
> mong được học hỏi nha


vẫn dow được mà

----------


## nguyenducchung

cac pac co phan mem nao hay cu pó len cho anh em xem nha

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

ebooks thì nhiều nhưng khó hiểu quá.các đường link không vô được

----------


## greenhome

ai có seri cà ***** của internet manager cho mình xin với

----------


## changmin629x

mình có một số vấn đề phần cài đăt cần hỏi cài window xong chạy khoảng 15 phút thì tắt?minh chưa có kinh nghiệm xin trợ giúp

----------


## phukotler5

minh là kỹ thuật viên điện tử nên muốn biết thêm phần vi tinh mong các bạn trợ giúp.

----------


## quanghnn

làm thế nào phân biệt được mainboad hàng loai 1 và hàng loại 2 hiện nay trên thi trường lẫn lộn hàng nhái các loại mainboar mong anh e nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp

----------


## guitarandien

ơ anh jupiter ơi ! sao em dow được 99% nó dừng lại không biết tại sao?anh chỉ giúp em với.thanks

----------


## kitelag

> ơ anh jupiter ơi ! sao em dow được 99% nó dừng lại không biết tại sao?anh chỉ giúp em với.thanks


Bạn dùng chương trình download gì. Nếu dùng IDM mà download ỡ Mediafire thì nên dùng IDM 5.12 Build 10 trở lên. Nếu đùng IDM 5.12 Build 9 trở xuống thì sẽ không down được hoàn chỉnh ở Mediafire khy download tới 99% thì file sẽ dừng lại. Bạn lên Google mà Search nha.

----------


## samnguyen

trời ơi! cái link này chết thật mà !
em có down được đau ?

----------


## hoabaybay

Tất cả các loại hả bạn . Bao gồm Viettel , FPT , VPNT luôn hả bạn

----------


## hautran200594

mình thấy những ebook này rất bổ ích

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

Cảm ơn bạn nhé. Mình đang tính mày mò mấy cái này một tí

----------


## Chickense

coi được chắc mình đi bằng đầu quá :Z

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

link die rồi mà bạn ơi.làm sao down được đây

----------


## dksupport

ai có tài liệu gì về công nghệ ADSL giúp mình với

----------


## daolv91

ebooks thì nhiều nhưng khó hiểu quá.các đường link không vô được

----------


## cushinthang

link trên vẫn còn down được.các bạn cứ viết đủ số lượng và không spam dưới mọi hình thức

----------


## doremon29

cám ơn mình cũng đang cần và đang tìm hiểu về kỷ thuật cài đặt.

----------


## baloenglish.2015

.. mình tìm cái này mãi .. ^^ thanks bạn nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## dichvutonghop

sao Link die roi , coi lại đi không vào được 
mong được học hỏi nha

----------


## quangcaodienlanh

- Mình đã kiểm tra lại link,vẫn tốt

----------


## thanducha

Mình mới vừa down về link rất ok. Bài viết trình bày đầy đủ

----------

